# SOO Frustrated by MAC!!



## hunnybun (Jan 16, 2008)

A bit of a rant -- but I feel like I need to vent about the horrible experience I had at the MAC store today.  I have a 15 yr old niece who has been battling acne for several years now.  She's under the care of a dermatologist but still suffers from mild blemishes and lots of acne scarring.  As a result, she is extremely self-conscious about her skin and has had trouble with low self-esteem.  She has never worn or owned any makeup and recently began expressing an interest in my makeup collection when coming over to visit.  Since her 16th b-day was coming up, I thought it would be fun to get her a makeover at the local MAC counter and buy her good starter pieces for her own collection.  Most importantly, I thought that a skilled MA could show her how to apply makeup, especially foundation and concealer, to help her conceal her imperfections and make her feel more confident in her own skin.  When I suggested the idea, she was extremely excited and has been looking forward to the appointment for several weeks now. 

Now I know that there may be sanitation concerns when applying makeup on clients w/ acne.  So when I made the appointment, I was very careful to explain the situation and ask if it was something they could do.  I was assured by the woman I spoke to on the phone that it would definitely NOT be a problem, that the were looking forward to meeting my niece, and that they would be sure to select an MA for the appointment that was good with concealing skin imperfections.  Perfect!

I took off early from work today to bring my niece to the MAC store.  As usual, she did have visible acne, but nothing that was pusing or oozing or cystic anything gross like that.  Just your run of the mill redness and bumps.  The MA that was going to do her makeup took one look at her skin and said that she couldn't put makeup on her because of her acne.  Worst of all, she said this right in front of my niece's face!  I pulled the MA aside and explained the purpose of the appointment to her.  Since I was planning on buying all the products anyways, I said that if she would pick out the shades, I would buy everything, including the brushes first.  Then the MA could just do the makeover with the products I purchased so there wouldn't be a problem with sanitation.  The MA was clearly enticed by the prospect of such a huge sale, and thus complied.  I purchased nearly $400 worth of stuff from her.  

When it came time to do the makeover, the MA kept making these facial expressions as if she was really disgusted by the whole process.  I could tell me niece was getting uncomfortable and was about to suggest leaving when the MA walked away to grab some more tissues.  As she passed another MA in the store, but while she was still within earshot, she muttered to her -- "I can't wait to go on break.  This is sooooo gross."  Both my niece and I clearly heard her.  Completely mortified, we left immediately without giving her a chance to finish the makeover.  My niece was so humiliated and started crying when we got to the car!!

I feel horrible that my b-day gift to my niece totally backfired and she's now more insecure about her skin than ever.  I'm also SO pissed at the employees in the MAC store for being so rude and insensitive.  If the acne was a problem, I should have been told when I made the appointment.  At the very least, the MA could have declined to do the makeover in a respectful manner before I dropped $400 rather then agreeing to do the work and then beings so hurtful about it.  

What do you think I can say or do to help my poor darling niece get over this ordeal?  She initially was so excited to wear her new makeup to school tomorrow and had told all her friends about it, but now doesn't even want it anymore.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 16, 2008)

That's really rude!  I would definitely call the manager, complain and take ALL of the items back.  The facial expressions, and comments were not necessary..especially when you called in and made them aware of what was going on.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 16, 2008)

What a bitch. First of all, I wouldn't have given her my sale. Never. As soon as she told me she couldn't do it, I'd ask to speak to the manager and explain the situation. And try to get another MA to do it. You did the right thing by explaining it when you set up the appointment, therefore there should have been no discrepancies.

Honestly, after she said "this is so gross" I would have given that bitch a piece of my mind. How immature can you be to make fun of anyone, especially a young girl with acne. That is pathetic. I can't even imagine doing that. 

I think you should complain to the manager of the store/corporate. Thats just not acceptable. I'm not saying this so you get a free lipstick or whatever, I'm saying it because that girl doesn't even deserve to work at MAC.

About your niece: I would sit her down and tell her that there are a lot of mean and immature people in the world. Tell her how beautiful she is, and that acne is a problem that almost all teens go through, adn that its normal. Tell her how great MAC is and that it will help her feel more confident and good about herself. Maybe take her to a different MAC (not to splurge) but just to get an idea of how a real MA is supposed to be. Good luck!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 16, 2008)

You need to contact corporate IMMEDIATELY!! This is unacceptable.

If your niece is prone to acne, Mac is not the best makeup for her.


----------



## Edie (Jan 16, 2008)

Well all I can say is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a professional she should not of handled the situation like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And please....its called DISPOSABLE! I have had to apply make-up on many people with all sorts of 'questionable' things on there face that is a far cry worse than acne! 

I might have others disagree with me but I would probably complain. When you are dealing with something as personal as someones appearance, behaviour like that should not be tolerated. 
Would she have liked it if someone had made faces, and comments when she was getting her wax-on? Probably not. 

Unfortunately there really is no way of consoling (sorry spelling ugh) your niece that will make the entire episode disappear. (I used to have eczema on my eyelids as a child and got teased that I wore make-up to school (ironic?)  - my parents, family and friends tried to make me feel better but it just didn't help - it still played over in my head when I looked in the mirror - although when I went out I thought I was cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

I would suggest reminding her that she is not the only person in the world with acne. That one persons stupid immature reaction does not and should not reflect the way she and others see her.

I would then probably have a play around with products with her and try and make a NEW and more enjoyable experience stick in her mind.

This is just my opinion though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I hope I helped somehow.


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy crap, that made even my mouth drop. How fucking rude. 

Call corporate or something is all I can really suggest, and reassure your niece that not all MAC artists are that cunty.


----------



## frocher (Jan 16, 2008)

,,,,


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow thats just sad. If they are concerned about brushes and their sanitation I imagine it wouldn't have been a problem to use those throw away sponges? Uncalled for. Definitely call head office.

People don't seem to realize, that when someone representing a brand treats you in a certain way that makes you feel lower than them, you associate it to the brand and may shy away from approaching the counter again.  (Or you turn to Specktra and just go to the counter anyway to feed your MAC habit!)

I'm sorry I don't have great words to say to your niece--perhaps find foundation at another counter that may be friendly over acne prone skin, and you could either go back to mac or to another counter to get the e/s, blush etc. I don't know how soon though, if those comments were said about me, I'm sure I'd be hesitant to go to any makeup counter :S This woman was one ignorant MA but tell your niece that the attitude she received shouldn't dissuade her from doing anything! Confidence is key! Best wishes.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 16, 2008)

what a heartless bitch,  i can imagine how embarassed your niece must be. 
you should definately make an official complaint - it's just acne, it's very common & the ma should be used to concealing it.
i'd recommend estee lauder or dermablend concealers for acne scarring anyway - mac does not react well to sensitive skin i've found.


----------



## gatsby (Jan 16, 2008)

Take every single product that you can back. Return it to the counter, with a list of all the products that you bought, and explain that you're getting your money back and then purchasing them again at another location/online, because you don't want to give that MA your business, or support the store that continues to employ someone like her. That should both lose her the sale, and get her attention.

[/vindictive]


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ thats a good idea too


----------



## amoona (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW. Ok I can understand her not wanting to do the make-up but if she didn't want to do it then she shouldn't have done it. She shouldn't have made those comments, if she felt like she needed to then she should have waited until she was in the office, away from customers.

If I were you I would call the store manager and speak to her/him directly. Then you need to head over to MACCosmetics.com and write a customer complaint. MAC takes that stuff VERY VERY VERY VERY seriously! This girl could very well get fired for something like this because if she has that kind of rude attitude so openly then I'm sure you wont be her first complaint.

Sorry this happened to you guys.


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 16, 2008)

Please please please remind her how many people have acne, how completely normal it is, and how she can try and clear it up, offer friendly solutions to her.  It's tough because you don't want her to be ashamed of herself but you want to help her try to cover up the acne so she feels better and more confident.

AS FOR THAT BITCH MA, I would go to the store, return EVERYTHING, speak to the manager and tell her what a rude asshole your MA was (I hope you got her name!) and how awful she made your niece feel.  I would call corporate as well and let them now how a MA reduced a client to tears, not even a client, a young girl!  Hopefully if anything is done, that girl will no longer be working there.  I am so sorry for your niece, what a terrible experience!  If she is brave enough to try it again, rather than calling, I would go to the store (at a different location of course) and speak to the manager directly about the appointment and the situation (including your first experience with it), and make sure you MEET the person who will be doing your niece's makeup.

In the meantime, make sure your niece knows she is beautiful inside and out


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 16, 2008)

Write to corporate and report her. I dont think she should be working in Makeup if she finds common flaws that repulsive. wtf. 

I cant believe she would do that. If  I were you, Id raise hell. Specially since your niece already has image issues, this doesnt help at all, talk to her and let her know tht she is beautiful no matter what.

put that MA in her place.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 16, 2008)

COMPLAIN!! seriously. make a complain. she shouldn't be able to get away with being so mean and insensitive. I doubt she even feels bad at all. She's probably laughing her head off cuz she got such a huge sale. agrh!! that smirk's gotta be wiped off her face! complain. first to the counter manager, see what the manager says. if you're not satisfied with what the manager has to say, complain to the brand manager.

bleh. I'd even boycott that particular store. perhaps you don't have to return the items cuz that may make you look cheap (lol. just in case). but assure them that it was your last purchase from that store. unless that MA is no longer at that store (whether fired or transfered)

and as for your niece, how about you teach her how to put on make-up? at least you'll be there to guide her and she can seek advice from you whenever. have a talk with her.

*sighs* I hope she feels better soon


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd like to add that what's more important right now is reassuring your niece on how special she is. Flaws are human, everyone has them. Do what you (legally) can in dealing with the counter/store, but remember that this is a valuable lesson for both you and her. 

If anything, this situation should have taught you both that you don't have to tolerate that kind of behavior, especially from someone who represents a company based on building up the beauty of individuality. Hoepfully if either you or her are faced with this kind of ignorance again, you'll look back on this and have a better understanding on how to handle the situation,

Good luck.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 16, 2008)

awww, that is the most awful thing I've heard all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Maybe an alternate idea would be to take her for a facial?  I don't know if there's an AF Bennett near you, but if so, they specialize in an Acne Relief Facial.  It's a bit pricey (around 105 bucks) but it will make her feel good, and the skin care expert will teach her how to care for her skin at home.  

I'd return all that stuff to MAC, put it towards the facial, and then make sure MAC is notified of the situation.  


Good luck wtih everything.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Jan 16, 2008)

absolutely return everything!! what a cold person! What the hell does she think makeup is for? umm hiding imperfections duh, and being a makeup artist at that you should know what to expect and do your best at making your client feel and look pretty! I know I have mild acne and a bit of scarring, but when I went to my counter, they were all glad to give me suggestions and to match me up. Not a single cringe! 

I'm sorry your niece was exposed to such a rude ma and at MAC! If you decide to go back in, you should definitely complain about being so rudely handled! Hopefully a different ma who knows what they're doing will kindly help you out.
Good Luck!


----------



## rosenbud (Jan 16, 2008)

It makes me so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to think MAs are behaing like this.
My first experience of a makeover was exactly the same, I was 14 with terrible acne and my grandmother said she would treat me concealer and foundation. I stood watching the MA putting make-up on a girl telling her how beautiful she was and this girl looked aming when she had finnished.
So I was so excited when I sat down, she was clearly disgusted by my skin as she scowled the whole time, did not bother to wash off existing make-up and half way through went to take a phone call...rolling her eyes at another MA muttering she didn't need a spotty girl.....the other MAs were clearly embarrassed about her behaviour as they did nothing and she left me sitting there for half an hour!
I was so humiliated but desperatley wanted the make-up to make my skin look better and still feel mad I purchased the products and more importantly never complained!
I would go back to the counter and make sure you get the MAs name and send a full detailed complaint to the counter and to MAC themselves, I can understand how you may not be able to return the products as this may humiliate your niece even more.
So sorry to read about this....show your niece this thread to let her know how horrified we all are to read about her treatment and incidently I get comments now on how nice my skin is.
If she ever needs advice on anything to help her skin don't hesitate to pm me, it took me years to find a rountine that cleared my acne.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 16, 2008)

That was so lovely of you to do that in the first place - it makes this unjustified and despicable 'service' you received all the more harrowing.

I agree 100% about taking all the items back for a full refund; this woman does not deserve the commission from it!
Speak to management at the store as well as making a complaint with corporate. She should not have a job that often entails dealing with sensitive issues (makeup and self esteem goes hand in hand regularly).

Acne is a VERY common problem with people - teenagers and adults alike. Makeup artists should have plenty of experience with dealing with problemed skin due to this. If she didn’t want to do the makeover she should have discreetly and professionally found a makeup artist that would before you purchased the products. 

In my opinion, a customer should never have to purchase items before the makeover because of skin complaints (excluding potentially dangerous situations such as people with clear signs of drug use - then i fully agree with the right to refuse to service etc), this is what sterilizing products and/or using disposable applicators is for. It doesn’t matter if your face is clear, or you have bad acne - items should be kept sterile, and therefore acne can’t be used as an excuse.

I hope that you can sort this all out, and that the vile woman gets what she deserves. You sound like a wonderful aunt who she looks up to, so if anyone can make the poor girl feel better I’m sure its you! The important thing is that she knows there is nothing at all wrong with her, and that she isn’t permanently affected by this episode. This is not the fault of either of you - the blame solely lies with that poor excuse for a makeup artist.

Flowerhead made some great points about going to a brand that is known for dealing with acne (both with products that help with rather than increase breakouts, and with staff that are very experienced/skilled with acne).

Good luck


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wolfsong* 

 
_(makeup and self esteem goes hand in hand regularly).





_

 

Agreed 10000%.  A good makeup artist realizes that they are dealing with someone's FACE, the first thing that everyone sees, and that if someone is trusting enough to allow them to touch it, they should make every effort to make them feel comfortable and at ease.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats really disgusting and disappointing for MAC , what does the MA expect flawless models skin to work on all of the time!!! idiot!! . I would go down without your neice and ask to speak to the manager , keep your cool and explain how you and your neice were treated and how you intend to return the products as they are useless now your neices self esteem has been shattered. i would also complain to corporate , i don't think someone this small minded should be working in make up, surely they should be used to all sorts. Also the sanitation aspect of things i don't get ,the MA should be sanitizing all her equipment anyway between clients! what difference does acne make? . I had acne for years on my face back chest, i felt a mess , so i know how it feels,my skin is clear now due to medication xxx


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jan 16, 2008)

wow this is so horrible. I don't even know what to say. Your poor niece.


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 16, 2008)

Definately bypass the store manager and go directly to CORPORATE with this!  The manager will probably keep the whole situation under wraps and nothing will be done.  Call corporate and tell them you want to return every single item since all the makeup does is remind your niece of a horrible experience and demand that this "makeup artist" be reprimanded.  I swear some of these girls' attitudes suck.  The "makeup artist" should be thanking her lucky stars it wasn't me in there.  *She* would have been the one in who ended up in tears.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ah hunnybun, that's terrible! Chiming in with other posters and a little something new to add. 

Go to the store, speak to the manager about this awful incident and get a full refund. That bitch MA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doesn't deserve to have her sales quota boosted by you.  Complain to MAC corporate as well.  

Take the $400 you spent and invest the majority of it on great skincare products.  When I was in my teens, I had acne [not really bad but it was bad enough]. I tried to combat it with cheap drugstore products. Think about how much better off she'll be and how much she'll actually learn to enjoy the process of cleansing, toning, moisturizing, etc. with REAL skincare products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Murad acne treatment complex or Paula's Choice is a good line to start off with. If you purchase directly from either Murad or Sephora you'll get your $$ bad if it doesn't work. Dept store lines like Clinique or Estee Lauder don't really work that well for acne IMO, way way too harsh. 

Take the rest of the $$ and get her some great mineral makeup. MAC eyeshadows and lipglosses are great, but stay completely away from MAC skincare and foundations. I tried a couple samples of MAC foundation and they turned yellow, caused my skin to itch and when I look at the ingredients, YUCH. I  won't touch 'em with a 10 foot pole. IMHO, MAC foundations are TERRIBLE for oily, acne-prone skin.

Instead, use liquid or powder MMU foundation, concealer and finishing powders. One touch of an uber soft kabuki brush and she'll be hooked. 
Stay away from Bare Escentuals, however. The bismuth causes further irritation and an ugly, metallic sheen. I really wish I would have had mineral makeup when I was a teen. AT least the concealers and MMU won't cause further irritation and clogging and will help her face the day. 

You teach her how to put on her makeup sweetie; if you post on this forum, you probably know more about it than most and you'll be able to mix the makeup lessons with love, kindness and consideration that MAC MA BITCH so totally lacked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please feel free to PM me for more info on mineral makeup and skincare routines, and give your niece a big hug!


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Jan 16, 2008)

how heartbreaking! It's hard to believe that people can be so cruel. 

I agree w/ every single one of the above posts (and I'm so shocked I Just read every single one) and the only thing I have to add is this ... 

Why don't YOU do your neices make up, take pictures w/ her (you can both get all dolled up) and then post them on here? Maybe a group of strangers like this board can help her feel better about herself ... everyone here is so sweet, it could work ...


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Jan 16, 2008)

how heartbreaking! It's hard to believe that people can be so cruel. 

I agree w/ every single one of the above posts (and I'm so shocked I Just read every single one) and the only thing I have to add is this ... 

Why don't YOU do your neices make up, take pictures w/ her (you can both get all dolled up) and then post them on here? Maybe a group of strangers like this board can help her feel better about herself ... everyone here is so sweet, it could work ...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 16, 2008)

That's so sad... teens can be so fragile and for her to be a bitch about?!

What I would do is reassure her that she's fine the way she is and point out how many celebrities have acne. She's seen those proactive commercials, right? A lot of celebrities and "beautiful" people suffer from it well into adulthood. They're just lucky enough to be Photoshopped and have makeup applied properly.

I'd return the makeup. As stated above, the MA doesn't deserve the commission. At least in my experience, MAC foundation did all sorts of awful things to my skin, so it might not be the best for her. 

If you want to try this again, perhaps you should go to the store beforehand and personally speak with the MA. Show her a photo of your niece so she can  at least decline beforehand and explain what had happened. I bet someone will be happy to treat your niece right


----------



## Divinity (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude...I would have given that bitch a piece of my mind.  I'm with all the others here: take EVERYTHING you bought back.  That little punk just did the makeover to make a sale.  Call corporate and tell them what happened too!  MAC is a damn good company and they shouldn't have people like that representing them.  
I suffered with acne for years and still do - the big painful oozy type too - and I ended up going to a dermatologist because my face hurt so much!  
As far as makeup in the meantime, no line or counter should turn anyone away unless there are open sores, so they had no reason to do that to your niece.  If you're open to trying again, do what you did before and maybe take in a picture.  I would meet the person doing the makeover too and explain everything so everyone is on the same page.  Hope that helps!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG! I am absolutely MORTIFIED!

BEFORE going back to the store, call AND write a letter to corporate and explain to them EVERYTHING that you have just related to us. THEN go back to the store and ask for the manager. Hand over the $400 worth of products and again tell the manager everything that you just told us.. including your nieces low self esteem and how this despicable exp has crushed the little self confidence she had. Also tell the manager that you have already contacted  corporate so that they don't try to dust this under the rug.  This is too much of a serious situation to just be  ignored. That bitch needs to be fired.

As for your poor darling niece unfortunately there isn't that much that you can do to rectify the horrible exp that she had to endure, but I would explain to her that people like this are IGNORANT (which the MA obviously is if she doesn't understand the whole sanitation concept :eye roll: ) and that this is just a refection of HER ugliness. Then maybe you could take her to another MAC counter, again explain the situation and have another MA make her over so that at least that way she can see that not all people are this ignorant, heartless and judgmental. 

I do agree with some of the other girl s though that MAC foundation probably isn't the best thing for her skin.

Please let us know what you decide to do.. you're are such a sweetheart and your niece is very blessed to have a wonderful relative.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 16, 2008)

I feel so bad that your niece had to endure such humiliation.  I can remember being 16 and I would have been very upset if I was treated that way.

I agree with what everyone is saying above TAKE ALL OF THE MAKEUP YOU BOUGHT BACK TO THE STORE!  The lady who helped you should not get such a large sale. IMO the MA needs to be fired.  

I hope that your niece has a better experience next time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am shocked that this treatment came from MAC.  They are better than this.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 16, 2008)

What a wonderful aunt you are!  I agree with the other posters, complain, complain, complain!!  Not only to the store manager, but also to corporate.

Reassure your niece that there are a**holes in this world and the best thing for her to do is to rise above.  Remind her that people like that MA are unhappy people who make themselves feel better by putting others down.

You should introduce her to Specktra so that she can use all the knowledge here, along with what you're teaching her to help her have a more positive image of herself.


----------



## messhead (Jan 16, 2008)

All I can say is how incredibly horrible... I would be completely furious.... I agree with everyone of the previous posters!!!

What store/counter did this occur at???


----------



## macBARBIE (Jan 16, 2008)

what a horrible experience at mac =( the nerve of some people! everyone said it pretty well here and i agree. please keep us updated on your neice and what you are going to do about this. 

btw you're an awesome auntie! =)


----------



## sitasati (Jan 16, 2008)

OH HELL NO! You really have to take those products back and tell that MA to shove it! I'm so pissed off for you right now. I have a soon to be 16 year old sister and if anyone had done that to her...omg that would've been it. I would NOT let this go. This H&O&E that did this to you should not be working with the public! I don't care how bad her acne was ..she has no right to be treated this way and you know what take your niece with you when you complain to the manager and MAKE SURE your niece sees that THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## panther27 (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn that pisses me off picking on your niece that way-how completely evil!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 16, 2008)

I am beyond shocked. I agree with everyone's advice. Go in, talk to the store mananger, inform her that you will be returning the items and purchasing them at another location and that you will be contacting corporate. Also inform her that you expect to be informed about what she personally is doing about the situation. When you contact corporate tell them you want to be updated with what will be done about this employee.
I am so sorry for you and your niece, this is just toal BS.
Please update us with what measures you have taken.

P.S.
I find it odd that she made her sale and _then_ did the makeup.


----------



## mommymac (Jan 16, 2008)

That was the sadest thing I've heard of yet here on Specktra, as all the above posters have said *I would take everything back*, tell the manager and hope that the MA is around so she can see how her ignorance could have distroyed a young girls opinion of make up, the very thing she's there to promote.  On another note once you've gotten your money back maybe you could invest it in BE it's suppose to be better for ones complexion; I shared this with my niece who has a mild to moderate case of acne and it has helped her skin quite a bit.  Until she's comfortable enough to try an artist again teach her the way you do it at home in total privacy, a make up date so to speak, as I like to call it a big girls play date, do lunch/dinner and make-up, hair the whole works, we've done it where those of us who know a little about make-up did one side and made the newbie do the other side that way she was able to practice while we watched and/or helped without the embarassment of strangers looking on.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 16, 2008)

PM'd you.


----------



## user79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Please let us know what you decide to do and what MACs response was!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_P.S.
I find it odd that she made her sale and then did the makeup._

 
The poster's reasoning was to make sure everything was sanitary so as not to scare off the make-up artist, so she bought everything first, so it would be only used on her niece's skin. This is why the MA made the sale first, THEN did the make-up. Clearly she only wanted the sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Back on topic:
I'm so sorry that happened to your niece, she does not deserve to be treated that way.
I can only imagine how she feels. I used to feel so ugly with acne prone skin and it took forever to clear it up. Tell her she is not the only one that suffers and that she is beautiful the way she is. It is the MA that is ugly, on the inside. The WORST kind of ugliness anyone can possess, and I'm sure your niece is not that way.

Report that horrible woman to MAC. She needs to learn about karma!


----------



## macface (Jan 16, 2008)

What a bitch I would of said something at the moment and would not have bought anything.Report this as soon as possible.Nobody should act like this in front of a minor.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 16, 2008)

take all that stuff back and repurchase it at another mac counter or online. do it while that bitch is working too. that is so rude its crazy.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 16, 2008)

How rude!  You describe her with "mild blemishes and scarring" which doesn't sound that bad at all.  Whats the deal with the MA?  She probably got lucky with having mostly clients with near perfect skin throughout her career.  I hope you bashed her good to the higher-ups!

When I was her age, I struggled with acne (it was REALLY bad) so I can definitely understand how she feels.  I hope she knows that acne can be a hormonal stage that a lot of teenagers go through (like myself), but with good skincare products, it will eventually go away and as she gets older.  Her hormones will find balance in the future.

I think skincare products is important for boosting confidence and this goes for men and women of all ages.  I hope she has a really good acne regime.

You should give her a makeover yourself and let her know shes beautiful with or without it.  I never had the luxury of anyone telling me so and I reallly wish someone did tell me I was beautiful.  It's an important thing that young girls are complimented by someone they respect.  In this day and age, young girls are so vulnerable.  I know I was!

I hope she doesn't come to rely on foundation though.  It can make acne angry!

Shes lucky to have you!  I used drugstore make up til I was 19 (I am 19 haha!)


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 16, 2008)

also maybe u should invest some of the money in some good products to help dry up her acne if she doesnt already have anything thats working 4 her. that would help her confidence alot and give her some hope while shes dealing with what the MA did.


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 16, 2008)

When the acne clears up and when shes an adult, a chemical face peel can dramatically reduce/get rid of scarring caused by it (if she has bad scarring when shes older). It would take around a week to ten days for the old skin to stop flaking off, and its not a procedure that should be taken lightly - seeing as its putting strong acids on your face. However this is an option for the future if she feels that it will help with her confidence, and if she feels it is needed (though so few adults have perfect/clear/unscarred skin - so she's definitely not alone).


----------



## sua (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh my god!! I feel so pissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Definitely report it to MAC (MAC Cosmetics | Contact Us, select service at mac counter or store). She deserves to be fired. Your niece must feel devastated ) - : 

Hunnybun, you sound like an awesome aunt  I wish you were mine, lol! I think what would raise her self-esteem is going back and receiving encouragement from another MA. Well..maybe encouragement isn't the right word..  I'm not sure how it works, but perhaps you can keep the makeup. Take your niece aside and demonstrate yourself. Is it possible to keep it and not let the MA receive commission? Or return them and purchase from a friendlier MAC counter/store. I understand how she feels. I've been dealing with acne since I was like, 12. It's been 7 years and it's only now that the acne is going all away, completely. Ugggh, I wish I could go up to that MA and smack her upside the face.

I hope things go over smoothly for both you and your niece. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 16, 2008)

I feel so badly for your niece.  What utter BS.
I have nothing additional to add other than the fact that _you are an awesome aunt_ and your niece looks up to you certainly, so I know you can turn this into a learning experience about how rude and unbelievably shitty people can be.  That and this is a great time to show her how to handle people like this MA by standing up for yourself-- with qualities that woman doesn't have--dignity and class.

This should go straight to corporate and you should get all of your money back. !!

Truly, if there was ever a reason to fire someone on the spot, this would *definitely* be one of them.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 16, 2008)

thts absolutely terrible. When I think of MAC I don't think of bitchiness I think of love and smiles. I'm surprised you didn't sucka-punch her. Hopefully with the produsts you bought you can do her makeup or something and reveal her beauty, unlike that stupid MA!!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jan 17, 2008)

This may sound like a wierd way to deal... but I would call and ask for the District Manager's amiling address, and MAC's corporate address. If it was in a store (like Macy's) I'd also get the address of the store and the store manager's name (or if it was a MAC freestanding the addy and name there) and mail them all a letter, stating your situation and why you are upset. Then I would put in a photocopy of the receipt and let them know that you have all intentions of returning these items, and on the same day you mail them out, go ahead and return them, and if the MA asks why, hand her a copy of the letter, and let it speak for itself. Every single customer who comes through a bitches (pardon my language) usually gets forgotten in an instance, usually with a "the customer was a jerk" or "Man, was he/she crabby!". But a letter, especially sent with a receipt that will already have been returned, speaks volumes, and usully travels faster, and NEVER gets forgotten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel so much for your niece, and this si a great chance to explain to her about inner and outer beauty, and let her know that compassion is a virtue that is needed by all, and used by few. I hope this situation gets resolved, and the both of you feel much better after this.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 17, 2008)

That is so devestating, honestly made me sad for the poor girl!!

Give me a break, being freaked out by some pimples. If people didnt HAVE imperfections, that damn 'makeup artist' wouldn't HAVE a job. I hope when you're done with her she doesn't have a job.


----------



## Kristal (Jan 19, 2008)

That's soo messed up!


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow...Some people are just idiots.  I agree with everyone on this thread; I read it all because I was so stunned to hear that someone could be that insensitive, cruel, and rude to a teenage girl who is having skin trouble.  Especially a MAKEUP ARTIST!  Let us know what you do about the MA--she deserves to get a comeuppance for such terrible behavior!
I hope that maybe our utter disbelief at such treatment may console your niece, if you feel that showing her this thread might help, but I'm sure that talking to you will do her the most good.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, i just realized this is an old thread after reading thru it. 

To the OP: what ever happened? How did you handle the situation, did you end up filing any sort of complaint or returning the products?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 24, 2009)

man that sucks! what a b*tch!!
i would just help her out with the makeup you bought and explain to her that there are just some mean-spirited people in this world. constantly remind her of how beautiful she is and let her know that this isn't going to be forever. she's at an age where most girls begin to experience acne anyways, some just have a harder time with it than others. when i was 13 and 14 my acne was HORRIBLE and eventually i just grew out of it. by the time i was 18 i only got it when i was on my period and now at 27 (soon to be 28) i might get one or two tiny little breakouts around my period but that's it. so just let her know that this isn't forever and that MOST girls go through this. just so she knows she isn't alone.
sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 24, 2009)

what ever happened? did you take the stuff back? write/call mac? i personally would have walked out when she said no right off the bat.. (i also am a bit worried about how the foundation would react to her skin, MAC always breaks me out)
this story really disgusted me.. i remember when a clinque MA did that to me when i was a teenager - and i was going to drop a few hundred myself. to this day i still do not like that woman and i never go to that counter..


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah I was just wondering what you did, hunny. That whole thing sucks SO bad! I'm still mad! lol...


----------



## Tahti (Apr 26, 2009)

God, what disgusting behaviour. I can't BELIEVE anyone would be so insensitive ;( your poor niece!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it was a very thoughtful gift you chose for your neice. As for the MA I think she was very unprofession about the situation if she didnt feel comfortable with doing her job she should of asked another MA if she would be willing to perform the makeover, The MA also needs to realize that EVERYONE has imperfections whether it be on their face or somewhere else. I have a severe over bite I havent been willing to go under the knife for but not once did the MA I had get frustrated with me because I couldnt gloss my lips together she was very understanding and went over them with a lip brush for me. I know how the insecurity thing works what I would do personally to help your neice and make her feel better is help her pick out some face charts on MAC's website have a girls night do make up and go out to dinner Im sure that would make her feel a bit better.


----------



## User49 (Sep 7, 2009)

This is really shocking. I would have words with head office. I work in the make up industry too an regularly see clients who suffer with acne and I can't believe how unprofessional that is. Mac is an amazing brand and in most circumstance the staff are professional and helpful and sensative to these kind of situations. So I would complain. You have every right to. In fact I would go back and confront the situation head on!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 7, 2009)

That poor girl, how dare anyone speak to her like that. I've been working in boots in the cosmetics department for 7 years, and NEVER have I heard of anything like that happening, if it did that MA would be fired so fast. COMPLAIN!!! And assure your niece there is nothing grossabout acne. It's part of everyday life in the cosmetics for the general public industry. MAC head office would be ashamed!!


----------



## hunnybun (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their advice and support.  I know it's been ages since my original post and I'm sorry for never giving you guys an update.  I was preggers at the time of my original post and had my first baby not long thereafter.  I intended to let you guys know how the situtaion got resolved, but life got baby crazy and it just slipped my mind.  

The MAC store that I took my niece to was not the normal store that I usually go to because my niece lives in a different city from me (about 30 or so miles away).  The MAC store that I usually frequent is just fabulous, with wonderful MAs and SAs -- I really wish I could have taken my niece there to begin with!!  Rather than make the drive all the way to make a scene, I actually went in to talk to the manager of the MAC store I usually go to.  She was unbelieveably helpful and also quite upset by my story.  She placed a call on my behalf to the other store manager to raise the issue.  

The explanation that I got was that the MA that had worked with my niece was in no way trying to be rude, but was feeling "under the weather" that day.  She was supposedly not being friendly and was eager to go on break because she had a bad cold.  Personally, I know what I witnessed and I don't buy it.  Not one bit.  I made a point of stating that regardless of her explanation, I did not want this MA to get credit for the sale.  The manager of my local MAC store assisted me in processing the full return and then rang me up again so that another MA in her store (one that has worked with me a lot in the past, and that I just adore) was credited for the sale.  They then invited me to bring my niece in for a new appointment free of additional charge.  

Since I had my baby, it was actually several months before I was able to plan a new outing with my niece and take them up on the offer.  It was coincidentally around the time of the Hello Kitty release that I finally brought my neice in -- which was perfect because she loves HK!!  She got a whole new makeover and detailed instructions from the MA on how best to apply concealer, and to clean her face and brushes well to prevent more breakouts.  We also purchased several of the HK products.  

All in all, a happy ending -- my niece was thrilled and looked just beautiful.  Though now my sister is scolding me for creating such a makeup addict.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks again to everyone for their support and feedback.  You guys are truly wonderful.  I actually thought about showing my niece your comments so she could see how outrageous the original MA's behavior was and that it was definitely not her fault.  In the end, I didn't because I was afraid it would embarass her more, but I know that it would have warmed her heart to know that she had all of your support.


----------



## nunu (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update and i am glad that your niece got a better makeover this time


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 11, 2009)

So MAC are saying that if their SA has a cold or is unwell, you have no right to expect professional service?  Plus, if your cold is so bad that you really really can't wait to take a break, you shouldn't be at work anyway and I would have thought the CUSTOMER would have more issue with that than the staff member.

Good going for following it through


----------



## LiAnn (Sep 11, 2009)

The "under the weather" comment may have just been face-saving on the part of that nasty-tempered MA and / or the store manager at that location. (And after the fact, said IMP may have gotten raked over the coals.)

I'm glad your niece got a proper makeover by someone who took the time to treat her like the good, deserving person she was - and how wonderful of you to give her both the gift of the makeover, and the gift of not just quietly accepting that IMP's behavior!!

[IMP - ill-mannered person]


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

that's so good to hear that it worked out for your niece, i cant believe what happened! thanks for the update

being 'under the weather' just sounds like an excuse for the manager not to fire the MA. but i reckon she probably got a scolding anyway!


----------



## User67 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update! I am glad that everything turned out ok in the end. Congrats on the baby as well!


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't believe they used "under the weather" as an excuse for her behavior!  What ever happened to being a professional? Customer Service?

It's good to hear that your niece was happy in the end despite the MUA's appalling behavior!


----------



## thelimabean (Sep 12, 2009)

I love that it turned out well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a little bit of acne too and I know it would make me feel absolutely horrible if I was treated that way by a mua.


----------

